# Where did you buy your wheels?



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking for a set of new wheels. I want an 18" rim in a dark gray color. I did a search on the Tire Rack, and they have some nice rims, but they do not fit the GTO. Discount Tire has the TSW Kyalami and the Voxx Saga which are cool and affordable, but pretty common on GTO's. Where did you get your rims? Any recommendations or places I should stay away from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

you can try 

RacingHart 
most of the rims will fit since they are custom ordered.. aslo the CP-Ftune-R will fit..

Luff Wheels 
The luff M1s will fit .. so will the others.. also custom rims

those are actually the only 2 rims I was concidering so thats all I saved on my favorites ... hope this helps a lil'bit

PS also stay away from any rims that are NOT race tested or proven.. when dealing with rims/tires your dealing with your life...

:willy: arty: VVV-big_mike (LoLLoL)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

If you got the money.......Foose.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

One of our customers has 3 grand worth of Foose wheels on his Red o5. You can spot him a mile away!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

his wheels arent cheap, but they are TOP NOTCH!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

get some real good wheel locks bud ..like 5 different ones on each wheel LMFAO..:lol: :willy: arty:

"if your taking my rims .. you better take the whole car..cus they aint comming off without the keys"


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Ronal Wheels


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Ronal Wheels



wow I like these tho ... :willy: arty:


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've had bad luck with aftermarket wheels for some reason. I just had the stock 17's chromed and they look fantastic IMO...........also changed out the tires to the new Goodyear F1's. Fantastic tires.........

JET


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

You could try some Boyd Coddingtons I you find some you like they can paint or powder coat them for you, a little pricey but very very nice!!!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's a gazillion ideas and options:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45167

Wow


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The Tire Rack only has about 6 set of wheels for the GTO. But the BMW 3 series has the same bolt pattern and offset as the goat but there's quite a bit more selections for the beemer. I ordered a set for the 330 Performance package and they fit perfectly. So take a look at the BMW wheels if you like.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

big_mike said:


> If you got the money.......Foose.


I'm not a fan of the Foose wheel - little to "blingy" (if that is a word) for my taste. I like the wheels Venli has on his ride, but I'm looking for something darker.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The Tire Rack only has about 6 set of wheels for the GTO. But the BMW 3 series has the same bolt pattern and offset as the goat but there's quite a bit more selections for the beemer. I ordered a set for the 330 Performance package and they fit perfectly. So take a look at the BMW wheels if you like.


BINGO! Thanks - there are some pretty cool wheels for the BMW. Also in my price range - looking to get tire and wheel combo for around $2,000.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> BINGO! Thanks - there are some pretty cool wheels for the BMW. Also in my price range - looking to get tire and wheel combo for around $2,000.


Your welcome :cheers


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

What year 3 series though?

EDDIE ED


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

edman79 said:


> What year 3 series though?
> 
> EDDIE ED


I used the '05.


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

Try this website address

http://www.discounttire.com/product/wheels/nasdra.gmm.xl.jpg

Discount tire lists them as fitting an 05 GTO, I brought 17" Enkei DM5s and they look great with my Cyclone Grey GTO.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

groupAwheels.com

They have RoH and Simmons wheels. RoH is the company that manufactured the stockers for the GTO, so wheel spacing and patterns have no interference.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> I've had bad luck with aftermarket wheels for some reason. I just had the stock 17's chromed and they look fantastic IMO...........also changed out the tires to the new Goodyear F1's. Fantastic tires.........
> 
> JET


who chromed them and how much?
I looked at an 05 in Lakeland that had chromed 17's plus an ugly pinstripe he sticker had an additional 3 grand added,I asked the manager who chromed the wheels and he said they were sent back to GM to be chromed


----------

